

SpaceX VTOL rocket "Grasshopper" hops 5.4m - someperson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-VjaBSSnqs&feature=youtu.be

======
someperson
This follows from the first test flight in late-September
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzXlUw2WhcE>.

> "Testing of Grasshopper continues, with the next big milestone -- a hover at
> roughly 100 feet -- expected in the next several months."

This is preparation for the vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) rocket SpaceX
wants to build <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWFFiubtC3c>

And the reason why they're doing this: [http://www.space.com/13140-spacex-
private-reusable-rocket-el...](http://www.space.com/13140-spacex-private-
reusable-rocket-elon-musk.html)

> But a fully reusable rocket could change the equation dramatically. Musk
> illustrated the point by citing SpaceX's Falcon 9, which costs between $50
> million to $60 million per launch in its current configuration.

> "But the cost of the fuel and oxygen and so forth is only about $200,000,"
> Musk said."So obviously, if we can reuse the rocket, say, a thousand times,
> then that would make the capital cost of the rocket for launch only about
> $50,000."

